# Straining Honey



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

This was my first season to capture any honey. I strained it through the two stainless steel strainers supplied by Dadant,only once. The honey came out super clear, and light amber in color. Did I take the pollen out of the honey to help clear up seasonal alergies?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The stailess strainer is not fine enough to remove the pollen.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Michael,
Is there a difference between straining and filtering? How fine of a device can the honey go through before it is considered "filtered"? Seems that my customers prefer "strained" so I want to be sure I'm giving them what they want.
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

I realize that you addressed this qusetion to MB and I'm interested to hear his perspective but I though that I would also offer mine.
I consider the difference to be this:
1. Filtering is done in a closed vessel under mechanical pressure, straining is done in an open vessel under gravity.
2. Filtering is done at temperature greater than that found in the beehive on a hot summer's afternooon. Straining is done at temperatures no greater than those found in the hive on a hot afternoon.

Just my opinion, I'm sure there are many others.cj


----------

